# D-6 Cat



## jwal10 (May 20, 2007)

A D-6 cat I have been using to clear a right a way to install a water line.

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w273/jwal10/Graduation07101.jpg

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w273/jwal10/Graduation07085.jpg

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w273/jwal10/Graduation07021.jpg

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w273/jwal10/Graduation07176.jpg


----------



## poonstang90lx (Mar 8, 2007)

Yep I want one, can't really justify it being on the farm though.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great pics jwal10! Welcome to Tractor Forum! I have never seen HDPE pipe that large used for water. What is this water line going to be used for? Looks like a real interesting project to be working on.


----------



## jwal10 (May 20, 2007)

It is a raw water line from the Intake pump station to the water plant. We are installing 2 more pumps for a total 16Mgd.

Intake pump station.

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w273/jwal10/Graduation07224.jpg

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w273/jwal10/Graduation07208.jpg

HDPE pipe welding machine

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w273/jwal10/Graduation07156.jpg

Pipe weld bead

http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w273/jwal10/Graduation07031.jpg


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

LORDY, LORDY ---- look at that pipe? What are you running - the supply lines for the space shuttle system? WOW, what a project.


----------

